# Todays Sunrise 10/6/2015



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Hope someone is getting this. Here at the office on the west side its amazing. Postem if you have em.


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

Not a sunrise but a sunset this weekend. The sun setting behind the house was pretty cool I thought.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

That is pretty cool. Like the glow on the first one.


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nope missed the sunrise from this morning but here was one from Sunday.

And yesterdays sunset, Got to love the weather at this time of the year.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

TX Pirate, love that first shot and MM 08 that one with the kayak is awsome. Love the colors and the calm water.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

kayak shot is a kewel one


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice*

We has a nice sunset last night as well. Nice shots.

Griz


----------

